# AML Bethgon coal porter



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it looks like AML is on track to deliver there new 

Bethgon II Rail coal porters for 2011

Thats great news for us modern guys...

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=1071


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: What road names do they come in? Later RJD


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

My February 2011 Garden Railways Mag AML ad says they will come in Unlettered; BNSF; NS; UP/CMO; CSX; CNA; BN; Conrail; WEPX - $139.95 each or $559.80 for a case of 4. Metal wheels, die cast sprung trucks. 
No pics..just a couple of drawings. 

Regards 

Gary 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the new covered hopper for the convention show car?? not a sign of it???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ

Click on the link, then click on 1/29th then scroll down page it will show all cars pictures


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Will check it out. Later RJD


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Anything else on when these might be out?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I think we should have them by March.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome, i already got a good idea for some rotary couplers for it.


----------

